# Sorry I've been gone!



## MrKowz (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey all!

No, I haven't completely fallen off the face of the earth.  I've acquired the dream job.  I got a job with juggle.com, and am working 50+ hours a week (salaried) as an Online Marketing Analyst, managing over 200 ad-campaigns for websites.  This job is extremely time demanding and I hardly find the time to browse around anymore.  However, with hard work comes great rewards.  This company has the best perks out of any company I've heard of... better than Google IMO!


All food is free: breakfast cereals, frozen sandwiches/dinners, pizza, healthy choice things, anything else we request
We have a professional masseuse come in every Tuesday, and for $10 I get a 30 min massage (company pays for their service, I pay for tip)
Free oil changes once a month and free haircuts
Instead of a retirement fund, I get profit sharing (which is MASSIVE when the time comes)
Pool table, ping pong table, bubble hockey, and shuffleboard in the break room.
The perk that I'm sure my alcohol-loving cohorts will love (which I think is every MVP) is that we have a fully stocked bar of top shelf liquor and 8 beers on tap *in the break room*.
I haven't gotten to do _much_ Excel programming yet, but daily I'm in Excel doing a whole lot of Pivot Tables.  I also am not quite allowed to post on here during work time because I had to sign an intelligent design agreement; so basically anything I post on here while at work, Juggle would own the legal rights to.

I wouldn't recommend checking out juggle.com, as that place is the proverbial tip of the iceberg of what this company does.  We're going to be launching out a new site layout soon, and I'll post that link here once it is launched.

Hope to get back in here and help out once I am able to find the time!

~Keith


----------



## arkusM (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations on your new job.


----------



## Colin Legg (Sep 22, 2011)

So when exactly can you get me my green card? 

Congrats - sounds like you're having a great time!


----------



## Smitty (Sep 22, 2011)

Congrats Keith!

Sounds like a blast.


----------



## T. Valko (Sep 22, 2011)

MrKowz said:


> Hey all!
> 
> No, I haven't completely fallen off the face of the earth. I've acquired the dream job. I got a job with juggle.com, and am working 50+ hours a week (salaried) as an Online Marketing Analyst, managing over 200 ad-campaigns for websites. This job is extremely time demanding and I hardly find the time to browse around anymore. However, with hard work comes great rewards. This company has the best perks out of any company I've heard of... better than Google IMO!
> 
> ...


Are they still hiring? 

Glad to hear you're doing well!


----------



## xenou (Sep 22, 2011)

Excellent!  Though your description reminds me of _The Firm_   Watch out for the guy with the gimpy leg!


----------



## SuperFerret (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations Keith! That sounds like one heck of a place!


----------



## Domski (Sep 23, 2011)

Sounds dreadful, I wouldn't want to work there if they paid me 

Dom


----------



## MrKowz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Sep 24, 2011)

A dream job it is, but a bit dangerous too: Free food and drinks... Colin is right, the green card is a good idea.

Congrats Keith


----------



## Trevor G (Sep 24, 2011)

Excellent news Keith well done.  

Hope to see you on the board as and when.


----------



## VoG (Sep 25, 2011)

This must be your reward for telling me about noparse. Cheers Keith


----------

